
“Will not treat spending as dependent on approval of congressional committees” - carlsborg
https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings-statements/statement-by-the-president-38/
======
erentz
It’s a $425 billion fund that is to be leveraged 10x into over $4 trillion in
extremely cheap loans to large corporations. This is a staggering amount of
money will be used to further consolidate the American economy with all the
attendant problems that causes in the mid to long term.

The “strings” attached are almost non existent and most of them can be waived
by the treasury secretary. Including using it for stock buy backs.

The US Government has just robbed another generation to further enrich the
richest and this was not just a Republican doing, although they’re going to
get the blame. Schumer and Pelosi together wanted this in the bill because
they serve the same interests. Pelosi could’ve stripped it in the House and
the House could’ve passed the worker and small business focused measures
leaving the slush fund for a separate bill. But they didn’t for a reason.
Pelosi also didn’t take votes on the record so we can’t hold our
Representatives to account for their vote here.

------
move-on-by
He’s going to spend it on himself and his children.

